# North bound



## cb55 (Jan 4, 2014)

Well heading to sturgeon bay on Sunday fishing Monday though Wednesday hopefully I come back with some fish and some good pics.


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

cb55 said:


> Well heading to sturgeon bay on Sunday fishing Monday though Wednesday hopefully I come back with some fish and some good pics.


Good luck, ley us know how you do...


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Good Luck Corey!


----------



## joewallguy (Jan 18, 2008)

Got a group of friends going Thursday threw Sunday from here. Message me on your way up or before and I will help with what I can. They are going kinda unguided, but have a local guide going with them and helping. They should have very good info. Are you going with your own machines and guided?


----------



## cb55 (Jan 4, 2014)

Going wth a guide have been talking with leadcorebean a bit any info will help thanks.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Sounds fun


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Good luck ! Have a safe trip . I'd be lying if I said I wasn't jealous


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

No update there Corey??


----------



## cb55 (Jan 4, 2014)

ErieRider said:


> No update there Corey??


Have not left yet. Sunday is when we are heading up. I will send you some pics


----------



## joewallguy (Jan 18, 2008)

the guys I know up there slayed the white fish yesterday. 5 man limit


----------



## cb55 (Jan 4, 2014)

joewallguy said:


> the guys I know up there slayed the white fish yesterday. 5 man limit


That's great they say the White fish are great to eat. How did they do one the eyes?


----------



## joewallguy (Jan 18, 2008)

got um again today. No walleyes. they are not targeting walleye. I don't think its a great eye bite


----------



## joewallguy (Jan 18, 2008)

guess your at the mercy of your guide. message me if you like. Help what I can


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Walleye bite has been slower this year then normal. But the whites have been on fire...

Good luck Corey


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

#5 and #7 jigging raps in black gold and glow. Orange moonshine shiver minnow. 1/16 and 1/8 oz buckshots in blue silver, black gold, and perch. The bigger heavier stuff caught more and bigger fish. Caught about 3/4 on the jigs and 1/4 on sliders 8" to 18" above jig. We only used waxworms. Found out too late that minnows on the bottom jig produce bigger whitefish and some burbots as well. I would strongly suggest minnows. Use waxworms on slider. Pound the bottom on every drop and 4 to 6" lifts. It was a great trip.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

You will rarely mark the lighter jigs due to off and on switching currents. The heavier jigs are better. Not a big deal. You could honestly catch just as many with no flasher. I was looking down the hole when the fish were 30-40 ft down to see if they were on the jig. Would stick the rod tip down the hole at last 10' of fight until slider was within 2-3" of rod tip, then work fish out of hole. This prevents catching slider on hole and loosing fish.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

The established trails had more bends than the Cuyahoga. A guide said the shoves were very high and difficult to get over/through earlier this season. Traveling is much easier now, but we still stayed on the trails.


----------



## cb55 (Jan 4, 2014)

Well boys just finished up at two-man whitefish limit in under an hour nice size fish and they fight hard


----------



## cb55 (Jan 4, 2014)

Had one eye that got off this morning


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Nicely done. Damn work sucks


----------



## cb55 (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

That's great!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

That had to be fun nicely done


----------



## just perchy (Jan 16, 2005)

2 days of fishing left, gonna have a hard time topping day 1! Good luck for the rest of the trip!


----------



## cb55 (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks guys. Had a walleye one to night on a oddball jig but it came unbutton


----------



## cb55 (Jan 4, 2014)

John with a nice one


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Nice fish! Couple of us from OGF went up last year and fished with Bret Alexander (shacks look the same so you might be with him) but the whitefish are a blast to catch and taste great. We caught a lot of walleye but only 2 keepers in the 2 days we fished.


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Cb55 you sure do look like a guy I went to school with named Corey. This is Randall.


----------



## cb55 (Jan 4, 2014)

Went to northwest? You.


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Yup, haven't seen ya in probably 10, 15 years. You lived a couple streets up from scatell, I lived on yare


----------



## capt.scott (Jun 27, 2007)

I am feeling a reconnection coming on.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Those whitefish almost look like a sucker, hmm


----------



## cb55 (Jan 4, 2014)

. Well we got on some eyes. John went two for three.


----------



## cb55 (Jan 4, 2014)

this was are 2nd day of white fish limit


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

cb55 said:


> View attachment 202705
> this was are 2nd day of white fish limit


Nice guys ! We had maybe an hr of sleep in the truck and went out and got our whites ! Right from the bucket to the oil ! They were awsome !! What depth you get on the walleye ? Might try in the afternoon


----------



## cb55 (Jan 4, 2014)

Send you a pm. If you get a chance call me. Will try and put you on the eyes.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Leadcore, what do the whitefish taste like ? Light fish or heavy taste ? Sure am jealous for sure, great catch.


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

Had really no fish taste at all and id have to say it was better than walleye . it was a total pain to clean in the house we are staying at . Little slower bite today but still got them then the wind starting ripping


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Cool trip man...


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Lightest flavor fish I have ever had. Lighter than crappie, walleye, bluegill, perch, and flounder. Very delicate texture as well. Hope the whole gutted one's I vacuumed and froze hold up.

First time I traveled to ice fish. Was well worth it.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

That's awesome well done.


----------

